# Any Japji Sahib Videos With Translation (aarth) In Punjabi?



## Kamala (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes, I usually come uppon videos with the translation in english and the meaning in english, but does anyone know a video where there is the meaning in punjabi?


----------



## BhagatSingh (Feb 12, 2012)

I believe Sant Singh ji Maskeen has done a katha on Japji Sahib in Punjabi. It is worth it. You can easily find it on Youtube.


----------



## Kamala (Feb 12, 2012)

xD thanks. But a friend of mine wants to read it all (or hear) within the same durration of the normal english translation..


----------



## BhagatSingh (Feb 12, 2012)

Hmm well there are teekas on srigranth.org are aren't elaborated as much. Prof Sahib Singh's teeka and Freed Kote Wala Teeka. Simply "read page by page" then in the top right hand corner select a teeka.


----------



## Kamala (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks! I checked it out but it wasn't really what I was looking for, for example I am looking for something where it explains the meaning per line at the bottom in punjabi..


----------



## Ambarsaria (Feb 12, 2012)

Kamala said:


> Thanks! I checked it out but it wasn't really what I was looking for, for example I am looking for something where it explains the meaning per line at the bottom in punjabi..


Kamala ji Prof. Sahib Singh ji's Darpan does that.  What is the issue?

For example,




> ॥ਜਪੁ ॥
> "ਜਪੁ" ਬਾਣੀ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਹੈ।
> 
> ਆਦਿ ਸਚੁ ਜੁਗਾਦਿ ਸਚੁ ॥
> ...


Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Kamala (Feb 13, 2012)

OHHHHHHHHHH thank you!~


----------

